# Paranormal Subjects



## FenderPriest (Dec 10, 2010)

Potentially an Apologetics/Book question, but does anybody know of any Christian material engaging paranormal subjects (i.e. U.F.O.'s, extra terrestrials, Big Foot, ghosts, etc.)? It seems like a subject somebody should have done some helpful thinking on, given it's rise in popularity, and that many of the issues in that field seem to interact with the "spiritual powers" arena of Biblical teaching. Thoughts?


----------



## JennyG (Dec 10, 2010)

yes, this book by Gary Bates - and I see it has a whole website now

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------

this really is a serious Christian treatment, although the website looks a little hyped up


----------



## FenderPriest (Dec 10, 2010)

JennyG said:


> yes, this book by Gary Bates - and I see it has a whole website now
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------
> 
> this really is a serious Christian treatment, although the website looks a little hyped up


 
Thanks Jenny. This is helpful. Yea, the website looks a little 90's-html + talk show host, but the information seems intriguing enough upon investigation!


----------



## Bradwardine (Dec 10, 2010)

From many years ago, I had books by Clifford Wilson such as "Close Encounters - a better explanation" and "Crash go the chariots" that touch on some of these issues. It's a long time since I read them so I can't really comment on the contents.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Dec 10, 2010)

Years ago Gary North wrote a book called _Unholy Spirits_ about various occult practices. I think it is out of print but you might be able to find a used copy.


----------



## Bookmeister (Dec 11, 2010)

If you have Logos this looks interesting, Lights in the Sky and Little Green Men - Logos Bible Software I have not read it but the folks at "Reason To Believe" seem to be fairly sound.


----------

